# what do the team got for tank and fish......



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Just would like to know what everyone got for tank and fish...pic would be good as well..

currently....

(4) tern..2 6" and 8" in 120g....4x2x2
(1) 8" caribe (1) 8" red in 75g....
Serra. eigmannie 5-6" in 30g....for now

coming soon. 3 new 75g...









what you got!...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I have three reds. Below is an older pic that I have of them.

Also, I run a 29g reef tank. Here is a pic of my Maroon Clown swimming in some Xenia (soft coral) with a Cleaner shrimp just behind them.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i currently have 4 caribe about 6" and 2 redbelly's about 6"....they're in a custom made 80g plywood tank which measures 48L x 24D x 16H....
and i got a 10g with a baby redbelly in my room....heres some pics of my fish and tank


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

This is an another old pic, but it is one of my favorite with a flash. I love how the flash picks up some purple.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

i envy your reds, they have bright flames..


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

fish lover said:


> i envy your reds, they have bright flames..


envy who;s reds.....the purple does look pretty neat in that pic there coldfire


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

those are very nice piranha...keep thos pic coming team...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

itstheiceman said:


> i envy your reds, they have bright flames..


envy who;s reds.....*the purple does look pretty neat in that pic there coldfire*
[/quote]

Thanks! I had to compress the pics, because when I load them on my laptop they are too big to load on P-Fury. Before I compress the pic the purple really shows up. It is a bit harder to tell in the one I posted.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

your reds, i mean all of you guys... mine are pale maybe because they were aquarium bred..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

What are you feeding them?
How big are they?
How long have you had them?
How often do you do water changes?
Are all of your water parameters in check?

Lets see if we can figure out if there is any reason why they lack color, and perhaps some tips to correct it.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

they are all healthy, the only thing that bothers me is the red thing on their belly is not as vibrant as your guys' are...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Could be one of the things I posted earlier. Also, it could be that you need to focus on feeding them items that are high in carateins. e.g. the shell on raw shrimp or pellets (these carry the highest % of any food item).


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

as mentioned...it depends how many times they're parents bred, and they're parents etc...i just lucked out on my smallest red having the color he has....my biggest red has no red on him....caribe have red tho


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

here are some of my fish the third one down are my old oscars miss those guys. the 4th and 5th ones are my african and clown knives the rest im sure you know i also have a dempsy but i cant get him to stay still to get a pic


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

nice looking fish guys....why did you get rid of the oscars??


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

cost to much to feed and 80 gallons is not enough for 2 of those messy bastards and besides i wanted the 4 piranha i have now but i wish i could have gotten another tank first


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

in the 75 I have an arrowana, flowerhorn, Ornate Bichir and a pleco. RIP ATF







Waiting for something special to arrive and take his place.
Im the 20 a bunch of pretty feeders and plants.
And in the 10 is the lone convict. 
Need to get a new tank before I get a P and wife says we get a house before that. Or at least a ground floor apt.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

lol well good luck with the house man


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> cost to much to feed and 80 gallons is not enough for 2 of those messy bastards and besides i wanted the 4 piranha i have now but i wish i could have gotten another tank first


80g would be more then enough for those guys man....you can hold a pair of breeders in a 55....i have a buddy who's a oscar guru...hes got 2 footlongs, and a jaguar and a 15" pleco...in a 125.....80 would of been more then enough for oscar's id say


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

this is butters eating a goldfish







these are a couple pics of the pygo tank with 4 reds, 2 terns and a 14+in pleco





















this is bubba my gold diamond rhom, he is about 8.5in


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow!...i love your tern man...look at that color.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

wow...your tern is amazing~!!!11!!


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

great looking fish everyone....

also oscars in order to be housed properly need atleast 55gallons of water each in order to establish territory and not fight i know this because one of mine was being beaten up constantly and wasnt getting nearly as much food. This was all happening at 5 and 6 inches so you can see one was already an inch smaller.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

redrum781 - sweet tern!

BS - Lets see some pics of that arrowona. I also know the feeling about no more tanks until I purchase a house. However, I am putting in an offer this week on a new house so I can hear the sounds of a new tank with a new Rhom coming soon.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> redrum781 - sweet tern!
> 
> BS - Lets see some pics of that arrowona. I also know the feeling about no more tanks until I purchase a house. However, I am putting in an offer this week on a new house so I can hear the sounds of a new tank with a new Rhom coming soon.


if you get that house...and get that rhom...would be pretty phat...


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

right now i have:

9- Terns
3- Cariba
3- Reds
1- Marginatus


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

~Silly~Spy said:


> right now i have:
> 
> 9- Terns
> 3- Cariba
> ...


havent seen you for a while bud, thats a nice set of fish you got there, very nice


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

here is my arrow








here are my tanks except my 10 gal where my flower horn is now living


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

those are some very nice tanks man excellent aquascapes


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

BS thos are some sick badass tank man...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

BS, thanks for sharing. Those are some sweet looking tanks. Very well done on the aquascaping.

Love the arrowana!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

no sh*t BS, very nice looking tanks, like the plantation in them too, what kind of arrowana is that


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

thanks guys. Funny thing Is I like my 75gal so much more now that the flowerhorn is out of it. She was destroying my plants and digging the hell out of the tank. It was all good but she got into breeding mode and its all over. 
So she got tossed in my extra 10 gallon and the convict that was in there got a pardon and was moved back to the 75. 
the Arrow- Its a regular silver about 14" or so.

the aponge that is in the middle of the top tank untill a couple days ago was in the 20gallon. Once it hit the roof and spread halfway across the tank I figured it should be given some more room. Even in this tall 75gal it hits the top. no way it would have lasted with the FH in there tho.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i got some arrow's at my lfs, very neat if you ask me....i only wish you could put other fish in with p's


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

All I have is a Black Rhomb-55gallon,Red Ear Slider-45gallon wide.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> i got some arrow's at my lfs, very neat if you ask me....i only wish you could put other fish in with p's


hence the reason I have not seriously considered getting any P's. I kinda like having a small variety of fish in my tank. not big on the solo tanks.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I only have the two 13inch Channa Pleuropthalma now as I had to get rid of my Jardini, 2x Gar, Black Knife Ghost, Peruno Catfish, Ornate bichir, tyre track eel and some other stuff to house the Channa.

I'll post some old pics then the last will be as it is today, pretty bare now as the channa are fast fish


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

WhiteLineRacer, that is a sweet looking tank. Yeah, I used to have a Gar as well. Nice fish, but a bit boaring. I always loved the teeth on those bad boys.

I was actually bit once, because I was being stupid. Those needle sharp teeth do wonders on flesh.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

The Channa are worse their teeth curve back aahh

And yes the gar were cool but a bit boring lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

thos are awsome looking tank and pic dude!...what kind of camera are you useing? sh*t! it just awsome.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

WLR nice fish man


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

nice looking snakeheads


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Holy sh*t! that is sick mixed pygo tank...i love it and you got very nice dritfwood.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

redrum781 - Damn, that is a great looking pygo mixed shoal! Sweet set up BTW. How big is that tank?


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

what's up peeps well i've got 10 1" -1.5" rbp in a 110 gal here are the pics


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

^^ those are awsome set up!...


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks. can't wait till there bigger.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> thanks. can't wait till there bigger.


it won't be long
i got mine at that size in july 06


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

very nice tanks again everyone . and redrum im liking your "trust no one" sign lol


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Some damn nice tanks here


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

spranga - nice little reds! Enjoy them now, because they will be monsters very soon.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey WLR those are some really nice snake Heads. i love how the look.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

spranga nice baby's and beauty tank you got there...redrum very nice shoal man, very nice cant wait til mine are that size


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks, i'm thinking of putting a powrhead in there, some feedback wolud be nice


----------



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

*75 gallon fish tank*
3x(4-6") wide bar datnoids
1x(5")thin bar datnoid
1x(8-10")indo datnoid
1x(5")New guinea datnoid
1x(9-10")Jardini arowana
2x(4")polypterus endlicheri endlicheri
2x(6")polypterus delhezi
1x (7") senegal











































*55 gallon temporarily(divided)*
11x (3"-7") red belly piranha
1x (3") caribe





























1x 6" ternetzi*















100 gallon (cycling)*


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

John..nice camera..i gotta borow that one for my driftwood.....i seen his fish all those fish look awsome in real life!..

give me your Arowana and your driftwood john!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

nice tanks you got there metal, why no substrate on the 75?? and why divide the 55....fish look pretty cramped in there dude


----------



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

The reason i dont have any substrate in the 75 because i am planning to relocate the 75 gallon somewhere else(its a old type of aquarium, so its pretty heavy). I know its pretty darn cramped in there but the piranhas will be going into a 100 gallon probaly next week.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

metal978 said:


> The reason i dont have any substrate in the 75 because i am planning to relocate the 75 gallon somewhere else(its a old type of aquarium, so its pretty heavy). I know its pretty darn cramped in there but the piranhas will be going into a 100 gallon probaly next week.


 Good luck with that and post pics when the 100 is up


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah dude, dont forget to post us up some pics of that 100 set-up


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

metal978 - Those are some good looking reds!

What happen to the Tern? Add a little salt, and he will heal right up.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

That are my tern!...I got 4 tern together one got eaten and one got hurt real bad so I sold it to John...it got bust by other big tern...very aggressive tern.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> That are my tern!...I got 4 tern together one got eaten and one got hurt real bad so I sold it to John...it got bust by other big tern...very aggressive tern.


nice man, why dont you send me one of those terns lol


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> That are my tern!...I got 4 tern together one got eaten and one got hurt real bad so I sold it to John...it got bust by other big tern...very aggressive tern.


nice man, why dont you send me one of those terns lol
[/quote]

me too :rasp:


----------



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

this is what you guys have all been waiting for! my 100 gallon set-up

, but check out what i caught yesteday at a local lake. 
Couple friends of mine believe its a endangered asian fish. can any you experts help me identify it?

thanks


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

John you are f*cking halirious man!....5am I just wake up and you me and laugh hard and make wide awake already!....you f*cking clown!...jkjkloll









hmmmmmm..........asian fish eh!.That looke weird, it loot like some creature or something..Sorry I'm not an experts to ID that in your that!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That is so damn funny! Asian fish huh?!?!?


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

haha dam all you guys got some pimp ass ps/Tanks haha i gotta go redo my tank so i can hang with chu guys hahahah i gotta take better pics then ill post my stuff =P but looking good everyone.. 2p2f when you gonna post pics of your tank/ps


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

metal978 said:


> View attachment 134634
> 
> this is what you guys have all been waiting for! my 100 gallon set-up
> 
> ...

















now that is some funny ass sh*t.

ON THE SERIOUS TIP Crikeey I think it's a bald head asian on his side fish. wow those are rare.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Xantarc said:


> haha dam all you guys got some pimp ass ps/Tanks haha i gotta go redo my tank so i can hang with chu guys hahaha*h i gotta take better pics then ill post my stuff =P but looking good everyone.. 2p2f when you gonna post pics of your tank/ps*


Soon myfried!...very soon


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

metal978 said:


> View attachment 134634
> 
> this is what you guys have all been waiting for! my 100 gallon set-up
> 
> ...


Shitt that is a huge fish LOL...I've never seen that species before. Anyways make sure to post some pics when you got it filled!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hahahaha nice piranha dude how big is it 5'11??? lol Great pic man and nice tank too :nod: Looks like a nice payout for 100Gal


----------



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

just brought home two more mannys

they are in a divided 30 gallon long tank
heres the picture

sorry about blurry images.
they're about 4-5"


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

nice fish man and great looking tanks everyone keep them coming


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

nice pick ups there metal..how much for both?


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I've got a 125 gallon with 4 Caribe's and 2 Ternetzi's.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi

here is some pictures of my fish..

























































and here is my fish/office room that is in my basmant..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow!...you have a very nice collection.. Is the a Comp? the 6th pic down??


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Wow!...you have a very nice collection.. Is the a Comp? the 6th pic down??


its irritans..he is 6.5" very mean fish..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

StReLok said:


> Wow!...you have a very nice collection.. Is the a Comp? the 6th pic down??


its irritans..he is 6.5" very mean fish..
[/quote]
how much you bough him for?? you can pm me if you dont want to post a price in here...because I'm not sure mine are irritan or altuvie becasue i just bought one look exactly like that...dont have any camera to post a pic yet. mine are around 5" very aggressive and finger chase.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Wow!...you have a very nice collection.. Is the a Comp? the 6th pic down??


its irritans..he is 6.5" very mean fish..
[/quote]
how much you bough him for?? you can pm me if you dont want to post a price in here...because I'm not sure mine are irritan or altuvie becasue i just bought one look exactly like that...dont have any camera to post a pic yet. mine are around 5" very aggressive and finger chase. [/quote]

I've got him for AS about 2-3 month ago..i paid 150 for him.

mine is not a finger chaser, he stays in the middle of the tank most of the time. but if anything gets into the tank he'll attak it.

but my small 2" irritans is a crazy finger chaser.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

This is Sly, my 3 1/2" baby Rhom. I got him in october when he was a little bigger than a dime. Crazy mean finger chaser. The bottom one is Slick, my 4 1/2" Caribe. I adopted him from a kid who had no clue how to care for fish. He was colorless when I got him and was "Knockin on heaven's door." A little patience and TLC and check him out now.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice collection tooth13...your caribe are very colorful, what is his diet?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

here are mine collection

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=146074


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Very nice collection! Damn, that is a monster Rhom!


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

hey guy's here an updated pic of my p's i'm back too 14 of them. i gave a friend 4, and he gave them back reason being he doen't have the time for them. there hittin 2.5 and a bit more. now i gotta give away or sell 8 of them. but i'll wait till there a bit bigger. question i have is what size should thin them out.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

My 2 tanks, 4x2x2 housing my 9 inch gold diamond rhom, and 72x18x2 keeps my big schoal!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice Fish everyone!

Rudrum..Your GDR is flawless!...very nice.

And Whitelineracer..Amazing snakeheads.

This is my 180g with 6 Caribes and 4 Reds





And thsi is my planted 20g with neon tetras


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice tanks sheppard


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

So i got a 75gal and was thinking about jaguar cichlids, but i would need a bigger tank so what u guy think about a solo flowerhorn.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

spranga said:


> So i got a 75gal and was thinking about jaguar cichlids, but i would need a bigger tank so what u guy think about a solo flowerhorn.


That solo FH will love all that space!!


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Rice & Beanz said:


> So i got a 75gal and was thinking about jaguar cichlids, but i would need a bigger tank so what u guy think about a solo flowerhorn.


That solo FH will love all that space!!
[/quote]

I know sweet, there's a guy in toronto who sells them at a good price. think i'll get one.


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

my small fish tank


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

playin with the rhom..........


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

That is very nice Diamond rhomb Redrum...look at those eye..wow!..nice and red.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

5"purple variant sanchezi---55 gallon
2" black rhom----55 gallon
(4)3-4" red bellies----77 gallon

and just waiting for someone in canada to bring either an irritans or an altuvei in! woot woot


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

gettin bigger


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

I got a 135 gallon set up with 11 terns (1 in a hospital bucket)....

























Also a 60 gallon with a 7'' black diamond rhom......

















Also my new 40 gallon breeder with a 4'' guyana rhom (already red eyes)
















before decoration.....


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

nice caribe you got there sheppard...want to buy 5 more lol


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, very nice tank Sheppard.


----------

